# EMT Jobs In Mass



## CobraIV (Sep 5, 2011)

I am taken my state exam at the end of the month. I am pretty confident I will pass, my biggest anxiety is finding a job. Im not worried about the money just getting in with a good company. It's nerve racking to say the least. My question is how does the process work? 


I was looking at Armstrong,Fallon,Atlantic,Eastern,EasCare,Lifeline. Whats the cream of the crop of companies in Mass?

Thanks


----------



## MedicBender (Sep 5, 2011)

Apply, interview, maybe some sort of written or practical test, possibly a lift test, then hopefully employment


----------



## CobraIV (Sep 5, 2011)

is there always a written or practical test ?


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 5, 2011)

CobraIV said:


> is there always a written or practical test ?



No, but you should prepare yourself for them anyway. Review your class material, and study the way you would for the state written exam and your class final. If you can, contact the institution where you took your class and see if you could practice beforehand with their equipment. Also, if you are not already comfortable reading maps, using street guides, or navigating in unfamiliar areas, you should brush up on these skills as well since these are sometimes included in pre-employment testing, and are also important once you're hired and on the road.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 5, 2011)

Depending on where you live there is Alert based out of Fall River. They have a Hyde park base and operate a little in western MA but are based more towards SE Mass and Rhode Island. There is no test to work for Alert. Atlantic is a division of Cataldo Ambulance. For Cataldo there is a written/practical then a physical which includes a lift test. Fallon as far as I am aware does not have a test for the BLS transfer side. Also as far as I am aware lifeline does not have a test either. There is also Brewster based out of Boston. McCall is another small company based out of Boston. I don't know much about either Brewster or McCall besides the fact Brewster has the Middleboro 911 contract. There is also a new company called New England Ambulance which was formally Samaritan EMS until it was bought out by a Florida based company. There is also Stat based out of Dartmouth. Heading more towards NH there is trinity and Patriot. Then there is always the big AMR which is all over the state. If you have any questions you can PM me. I can go into more info on some of these companies if you. The process for some of these companies differ but for the most part are the same.


----------



## CobraIV (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 7, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Depending on where you live there is Alert based out of Fall River. They have a Hyde park base and operate a little in western MA but are based more towards SE Mass and Rhode Island. There is no test to work for Alert. Atlantic is a division of Cataldo Ambulance. For Cataldo there is a written/practical then a physical which includes a lift test. Fallon as far as I am aware does not have a test for the BLS transfer side. Also as far as I am aware lifeline does not have a test either. There is also Brewster based out of Boston. McCall is another small company based out of Boston. I don't know much about either Brewster or McCall besides the fact Brewster has the Middleboro 911 contract. There is also a new company called New England Ambulance which was formally Samaritan EMS until it was bought out by a Florida based company. There is also Stat based out of Dartmouth. Heading more towards NH there is trinity and Patriot. Then there is always the big AMR which is all over the state. If you have any questions you can PM me. I can go into more info on some of these companies if you. The process for some of these companies differ but for the most part are the same.



The Florida based company is American Ambulance, New England Ambulance is somewhere in RI. Brewster is based in Hyde Park, but has a base in Middleboro that has six more ambulances in addition to the dedicated Middleborough 911 truck. There is no written test but there is a lift test/physical. 

There are *many* private EMS companies in Massachusetts, so without knowing where you live/want to work it's tough to provide any sort of meaningful insight.

I say this in every MA EMT needs job thread, apply to every company you're willing to drive to. Then be persistent, and don't stop trying to get an interview until they actually tell you they aren't hiring. They get so many applicants that they will forget about you. If you really want a job, and you are able to, clear your schedule and give them 100% availability. Not having a schedule is tough, but you're more likely to get hired and make good half-decent money.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 7, 2011)

Tigger said:


> The Florida based company is American Ambulance, *New England Ambulance is somewhere in RI*. Brewster is based in Hyde Park, but has a base in Middleboro that has six more ambulances in addition to the dedicated Middleborough 911 truck. There is no written test but there is a lift test/physical.
> 
> There are *many* private EMS companies in Massachusetts, so without knowing where you live/want to work it's tough to provide any sort of meaningful insight.
> 
> I say this in every MA EMT needs job thread, apply to every company you're willing to drive to. Then be persistent, and don't stop trying to get an interview until they actually tell you they aren't hiring. They get so many applicants that they will forget about you. If you really want a job, and you are able to, clear your schedule and give them 100% availability. Not having a schedule is tough, but you're more likely to get hired and make good half-decent money.



Ha ha, and theres where me working in both states shows :rofl:


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 7, 2011)

I say this in every MA EMT needs job thread, apply to every company you're willing to drive to. Then be persistent, and don't stop trying to get an interview until they actually tell you they aren't hiring. They get so many applicants that they will forget about you. If you really want a job, and you are able to, clear your schedule and give them 100% availability. Not having a schedule is tough, but you're more likely to get hired and make good half-decent money.[/QUOTE]

Yep...and, unless they specifically ask for an online application, you should really try to deliver your application in person, professionally dressed, and prepared for a potential interview.


----------

